# English Shepherds



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Is anyone here working with English Shepherds? My husband and I are looking to add a dog to our farm and heard the English Shepherd could be good with kids and livestock. I'm looking to hear from anyone who has or has had them on what they think about the breed. Thanks


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We have an english shepherd for herding. We also have LGD's. Abby, the ES is awesome at her job and great with us. She was never around kids when she was young, so she tolerates them, but doesn't like them much and will go off on her own when she's had enough. I have heard of them being snippy with people, but ours is not. She is a great herder and keeps all animals where they are supposed to be. I don't think she would b happy without livestock around and a lot of running room. Be sure to buy one from working parents.
I would leave our grandchildren with our LGD's without a thought. Our 2 yr old grandson walks our pyr (Sig) around by holding onto his jowl. Sig goes everywhere with him and they play all day long. Sig is also very protective of all the family, and his livestock. We cannot say enough good about our pyrs. Sig saved me from an angry bull a few days ago. Good luck with your search


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience with this breed but I do know they are a herding breed and not a livestock guardian breed. I would not expect any herding breed to be safe alone with stock since it's not what they were bred for. Also be really careful of genetics. From what I understand, some are great dogs and some are high-strung and nervous.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a rescued ES female who is one of the over 200 plus dogs taken from a puppy mill in Montana. She was practically feral when she got here and I was sure that I made a huge mistake in adopting her but, to my surprise she has turned out to be a really great dog. She is not hyper but is alert and intelligent. ES's are known for learning the way things should run and then stepping in and "helping" when it is needed. They are not hyper in the way that a lot of border collies are and won't run stock to death if bred properly. The good thing about them is that they aren't cookie cutter dogs and haven't been bred for cookie cutter looks, or to be stupid, remote control dogs. They are still just bred for farms and farm work which includes killing vermin, chasing off strangers or biting them if need be, herding-both gathering and driving but when they are inside and the day is done, they are calm, sweet and happy to lie at your feet at the hearth. Like it was mentioned above, if they don't like your kids or the neighbors kids then they will just go away. They aren't known for putting up with a lot of nonsense either. But I have heard that they can be prone to chasing cars, our dogs are fenced in but if you have an open property, that may or may not become a problem. They are not big enough to handle a herd of coyotes though so if you need protection, then get a LGD. Our little Shelby works with our two new young LGD's, playing with them and teaching them ropes. She may be small at around 40 lbs but she is one tough girl.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

We had looked into the great pyrs some too. But, correct me if I am wrong, it seems they are better with the livestock then people. I want the dog to be a companion to the family and still respect the livestock. I don't have a problem putting time into a dog training them, I just don't won't to work against their natural instinct to do something.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The livestock guardian breeds are actually excellent with their human families. I know of many who are general farm dogs. My anatolian Shepherds would love it if I'd let them sleep on the couch instead of in the pasture. But they do a fantastic job guarding my sheep in the pasture too. So while these breeds were developed for livestock guard duty, all that really means is that they are capable of bonding with livestock and they have little or no prey drive (which is what makes dogs chase animals). They are still awesome family guardian animals.


----------



## Starlighthill (Mar 5, 2003)

We've had English Shepherds for almost 20 years. They are not obsessive about herding like some breeds. A mature, well brought up dog can be trusted alone with livestock and can be left loose on a farm. 
English Shepherds are like farm managers. If an animal gets loose they will put it back in. They are excellent at helping with chores and pushing animals back at feeding time so the farmer can put out the feed without getting mobbed. Back when our country was dotted with small farms they were "America's Farm Dog". Many will still perform the traditional farm dog functions of killing vermin, protecting the farm and its inhabitants, herding, and helping at chore time.
They are territorial farm dogs so will attempt to chase off intruders. Without early and ongoing socialization they can be suspicious of strangers. 
I haven't had one that was high-strung or nervous. If mine don't get enough exercise (physical or mental), they tend to bark a lot and become hyper-vigilant.




BarbadosSheep said:


> I don't have any experience with this breed but I do know they are a herding breed and not a livestock guardian breed. I would not expect any herding breed to be safe alone with stock since it's not what they were bred for. Also be really careful of genetics. From what I understand, some are great dogs and some are high-strung and nervous.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Starlighthill said:


> We've had English Shepherds for almost 20 years. They are not obsessive about herding like some breeds. A mature, well brought up dog can be trusted alone with livestock and can be left loose on a farm.
> English Shepherds are like farm managers. If an animal gets loose they will put it back in. They are excellent at helping with chores and pushing animals back at feeding time so the farmer can put out the feed without getting mobbed. Back when our country was dotted with small farms they were "America's Farm Dog". Many will still perform the traditional farm dog functions of killing vermin, protecting the farm and its inhabitants, herding, and helping at chore time.
> They are territorial farm dogs so will attempt to chase off intruders. Without early and ongoing socialization they can be suspicious of strangers.
> I haven't had one that was high-strung or nervous. If mine don't get enough exercise (physical or mental), they tend to bark a lot and become hyper-vigilant.


Good advise that needs to be said again. Mine was bull headed and a bit timid, which made things difficult at times. She was a **** killing machine though, she just didn't tell you about the ones she killed. If she treed one she would hold it untill morning and come get you went you went out.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I am always open to learning more. 
Starlighthill- thank you for letting me bombard you with questions.


----------



## Starlighthill (Mar 5, 2003)

It was my pleasure, Maverick. You are my favorite kind of person. The kind who asks a lot of questions and does some research before jumping into getting an unfamiliar breed of dog. 
Diane


----------

